# rahmenenden eines pfades in lillustrator bearbeiten



## guruwin (20. September 2005)

Hallo,

wie kann ich die enden des rahmens wagerecht machen ohne das die form/ der pfad sich verändert?

Ich möchte gerne das ende so haben wie ich es in rot angezeichnet habe im anhang.

Gruß, guruwin


----------



## Medienoperator (21. September 2005)

Da gibt es in der Kontur-Palette entsprechende Buttons. Wenn das auch nicht das richtige Ergebnis liefert musst du wohl den Pfad in eine Fläche wandeln und mit dem Pfadwerkzeug deine Ecke selber zeichnen.


----------



## Meccan (21. September 2005)

Das Problem ist schon gelöst

 siehe Link


http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials222079.html

 MFG Carl


----------

